# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo Bồ Đào Nha vs Tunisia, giao hữu quốc tế, 0h45 ngày 29/05: Selecao châu Âu ra oai

## 188bongda

Soi kèo Bồ Đào Nha vs Tunisia
Nhằm chuẩn bị cho World Cup 2018, Bồ Đào Nha đã sớm lên kế hoạch và triệu tập đội hình cho giải đấu lần này. Danh sách 23 cầu thủ của Selecao châu  u lần này đã được công bố chính thức, gồm có: Soi kèo Bồ Đào Nha vs Tunisia
Xem thêm nhà cái 188bet, vào bóng 188 mới nhất tại đây: http://www.188bongda.com/
Trước khi đến nước Nga, Bồ Đào Nha sẽ có 3 trận giao hữu. Các đối thủ lần lượt là Tunisia, Bỉ và Algeri. Đối thủ đầu tiên – Tunisia là một miếng mồi dễ xơi cho Ronaldo và các đồng đội trong chiến dịch chuẩn bị cho World Cup.
Tham gia dang ky 188bet tạo tài khoản cá cược để nhận nhiều khuyến mãi hấp dẫn nhất trong tháng này
Đến thời điểm hiện tại, Tunisia vẫn chưa công bố 23 cầu thủ chính thức để tham dự World Cup 2018. Công bằng mà nói, nền bóng đá nước này không có nhiều ngôi sao nổi bật. Cái tên nổi bật nhất của họ là tiền vệ Wahbi Khazri đang thi đấu cho CLB Rennes của Pháp. Soi kèo Bồ Đào Nha vs Tunisia

Trong khi đó, Tunisia được coi là một ẩn số tại World Cup năm nay. Cơ hội đi tiếp của họ là không cao do phải đối đầu với Anh và Bỉ. Vì thế, đội bóng của châu Phi sẽ tận dụng tối đa những trận giao hữu này. Cả 3 đối thủ đều từ châu  u sẽ giúp Tunisia rút ra nhiều bài học. Ngoài ra HLV Nabil Maaloul có cơ hội để thử nghiệm đội hình tối ưu nhất trước khi bước vào hành trình World Cup.
Tham gia đặt cược 188bet và nhận thưởng 2 triệu đồng tại trang bet188
Về thực lực, rõ ràng Bồ Đào Nha được đánh giá cao hơn rất nhiều. Cộng thêm tinh thần thoải mái, Ronaldo và các đồng đội sẽ không gặp nhiều khó khăn trước Tunisia. Selecao châu  u sẽ có được chiến thắng sau trận đấu này với tỷ số đậm. Soi kèo Bồ Đào Nha vs Tunisia
Dự đoán tỷ số:
Bồ Đào Nha 3-1 Tunisia. Tài cả trận.

----------

